# Ojon Hair Products



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

has anybody used the brand Ojon?  I am interested in getting the restorative treatment that comes in the brown tub but it is a little pricey for something i know nothing about! My hair is so dry and frizzy right now and although my Moroccan oil is helping i could do with something else as well.

The product looks like this-






TIA!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Lou - I've used the Ojon Hair Treatment (I tried a sample) and it worked very well for me (I felt the effects through a few shampoos).  However, I could not get past the smell, to me it has a sickenly sweet floral earthy thing going on, hard to describe, but to my nose, I could not get around the smell.  I've actually tried to find a product that had the same effect on my hair, but with a smell I can tolerate - so far, have not come up with anything.

Definitely smell before you buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or try to get a sample.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly there is nowhere that sells it in lincoln (what a shocker!!) so i will be buying online, i might see if there is a smaller tub because the bigger one seems to cost about £30- £38 which is alot of money!

that said my hair is really getting me down at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks gret when straightened because it doesn't frizz out. but naturally it is frizzing like a bush right now! and i know that straightening damages it even more which will make it frizz more! it's a bad cycle! at the moment i m only using straighteners once a week though and i dont blow dry my hair anymore either.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 4, 2010)

You either LOVE or LOATHE the smell of Ojon. I love it. It's very reminiscient of chocolatey musky (not patchouli but musky ambery stuff) and the treatment is very luxurious. It is a very very dark brown paste that emulsifies with heat and coats your hair. I would double check to make sure it won't stain super processed or blonde hair. I use it every once in a while-paste up my hair overnight. It's also lovely on hands and feet.

(when I say with heat I mean body heat, your hands)


----------



## ruthless (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for the quick reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly there is nowhere that sells it in lincoln (what a shocker!!) so i will be buying online, i might see if there is a smaller tub because the bigger one seems to cost about £30- £38 which is alot of money!

that said my hair is really getting me down at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks gret when straightened because it doesn't frizz out. but naturally it is frizzing like a bush right now! and i know that straightening damages it even more which will make it frizz more! it's a bad cycle! at the moment i m only using straighteners once a week though and i dont blow dry my hair anymore either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not sure who would carry this in the UK, but I just did the Garnier Fructus Blow Dry Treatment and I LOVE IT SO MUCH!! Keep an eye out


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_You either LOVE or LOATHE the smell of Ojon. I love it. It's very reminiscient of chocolatey musky (not patchouli but musky ambery stuff) and the treatment is very luxurious. It is a very very dark brown paste that emulsifies with heat and coats your hair. I would double check to make sure it won't stain super processed or blonde hair. I use it every once in a while-paste up my hair overnight. It's also lovely on hands and feet.

(when I say with heat I mean body heat, your hands)_

 
ah yes that is a good point about it staining my blonde hair! that would not be good at all! i shall try and snoop around to find out! or if any blonde ladies or gents here have used it pleased speak now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I am not sure who would carry this in the UK, but I just did the Garnier Fructus Blow Dry Treatment and I LOVE IT SO MUCH!! Keep an eye out_

 
yes we do get that brand in the uk! i quite like the products so will keep and eye out for that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very cheap too usually!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 7, 2010)

Tell you what

I have a tub that's almost finished-I could send the remainder  to you via snail mail next week  or so that way you don't have to shell out for a full tub plus the shipping.


Let me know


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Tell you what

I have a tub that's almost finished-I could send the remainder  to you via snail mail next week  or so that way you don't have to shell out for a full tub plus the shipping.


Let me know_

 
aww thats so sweet of you! however i took the plunge on sunday and bought a tub! i got it from qvc so it has the 30 day money back guarantee so that way if i hate it all i loose is £5 shipping costs. but that is super nice of you to offer


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 7, 2010)

Let us know how it works, Lou... I need to try a new treatment for this frizzy mop of mine.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 7, 2010)

Just saw yr thread.  I have used these products & I love them.  I personally love the smell, it is similiar to gardenia for the hair spray treatement stuff (BF loves it too) and the hair treatment that is a brown paste smells really earthy like patchouli but less floral.

It works very well on my trashed ends--really smoothed them out.  It was worth the money I thought (got a deal with Sephora).  My hair was fried from too much high-lighting to super blonde.  HTH

Hope you enjoy yr products.  If not, you can always sell them (to me!)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Let us know how it works, Lou... I need to try a new treatment for this frizzy mop of mine._

 
i will do sweetie! hopefully my neighbour will have taken in the package for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because sadly they said they couldnt deliver it to my work address!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Just saw yr thread.  I have used these products & I love them.  I personally love the smell, it is similiar to gardenia for the hair spray treatement stuff (BF loves it too) and the hair treatment that is a brown paste smells really earthy like patchouli but less floral.

It works very well on my trashed ends--really smoothed them out.  It was worth the money I thought (got a deal with Sephora).*  My hair was fried from too much high-lighting to super blonde.  HTH*

Hope you enjoy yr products.  If not, you can always sell them (to me!)_

 
hee hee! yes that helps alot! i think mine is fried a little because of getting highlights. as you can see my hair is very light blonde so i guess there is alot of bleach used with my highlights. although my hair dresser refers to it as a 'bleach and a blonde' because i have the two different colours put in. i used to have a third caramel colour but got bored of it.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 8, 2010)

The whole line started with the restorative treatment.  After watching it on QVC a few times, I broke down and bought it at Sephora.  

I thick wavy dark hair and I love the results I get which is hydrated but not greasy or weighed down.  I use it overnight and wash with Ojon hydrating shampoo & conditioner the next morning.    I would say that the scent is strong but it doesn't bother me.  

I hope you get the results you want!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been looking for a new regular shampoo too... I have such horrible luck with shampoos but I've never really spent much on one so I guess that probably explains that. I think I'll go this route when I run out of what I'm using now.


----------



## pixiechicken (Sep 8, 2010)

I love Ojon Restorative Treatment.  I love the smell and I love the results.  I have been using it for about a year now.  I use it as an overnight oil treatment about once a week and it works like a charm.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_The whole line started with the restorative treatment.  After watching it on QVC a few times, I broke down and bought it at Sephora.  

I thick wavy dark hair and I love the results I get which is hydrated but not greasy or weighed down.  I use it overnight and wash with Ojon hydrating shampoo & conditioner the next morning.    I would say that the scent is strong but it doesn't bother me.  

I hope you get the results you want!_

 
i hope so too! i shall certaintly update when it's arrived! in fact i think it will come tommorow!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2010)

*update!*

well i finally used the treatment last night and slept with it in my hair. my first thought was - oh my goodness the smell is terrible! i feel like it smells of wood and coffee.  mtuyhubby thinks that it smells like cigerettes so he really doesn't like it. now the good news is that it did not stain my blonde hair at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! however do i feel it is worth the money? perhapos not. sure my hair felt softer today after washing and conditioning it. i let it air dry and my hair is usually very frizzy but i could tell it was softer and less frizz. i have just straightened it and there is no doubt that it is much softer, but the ends still feel a touch dry. i feel like i get a very similar result but using my morrocan oil on my hair and that smells pleasent whereas this does not. i think perhaps i shall use it once a week on my ends overnight and then once a month - 6 weeks on my entire hair over night. perhaps you need to use it for a few treatments to see the benefits?


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I mentioned the smell - I really don't like it.  Maybe I'll try the Morrocan Oil, since you have tried that too and it worked just as well for you.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yeah, that's why I mentioned the smell - I really don't like it.  Maybe I'll try the Morrocan Oil, since you have tried that too and it worked just as well for you._

 
yes that has a much nicer smell! a musky sexy smell in my opinion! i really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm still going to use the ojon stuff again to see if it improves my hair... but if not i shall stick to morrocan oil.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, you either love  or hate the smell (I do believe it's the actual smell of the nut oil) I find it smells woodsy and chocolately.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to get it just to smell it, haha. I'll try to remember to smell it whenever I'm at Sephora again


----------



## ruthless (Sep 13, 2010)

The Tawaka and Bata moisturizers also smell Glorious (to me) but some of my co workers hate it so I don't get to wear it very often. They are VERY pricey though, but some of the best moisturizer I have ever used.


----------

